# Board Update Notification



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be doing an update to the software of the forums tonite, arouns 10PM EST.  This is a combination of security patches, bug fixes and new features.

The board will be unavailable from 10PM until I'm done, which is expected to be somewhere between 11pm-12am.

During that time, if you try to access the forums, you may encounter database errors, page not found errors and other boojims.  Thats normal, and I'll have the bug killer out in full force.

Thank you,
Bob


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 14, 2004)

Cool beans Bob 
psst.. can ya do something bout Flies whilst your out killing bugs Please~!!
*mumbling bout how I hate flies*


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 14, 2004)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> The board will be unavailable from 10PM until I'm done, which is expected to be somewhere between 11pm-12am.
> 
> During that time, if you try to access the forums, you may encounter database errors, page not found errors and other boojims. Thats normal, and I'll have the bug killer out in full force.


Thanks for the warning!

- Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, board has been updated.  I now have to continue the new configuration.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 14, 2004)

*New Feature: Available for : Suporting Members*
*Reputation Disable*

Follow the steps below:

User CP >> Control Panel >> Edit Options 

Under Login & Privacy

Show My Reputation Level
Your current reputation level is displayed to other users whenever you post a message. If you would like to hide your reputation, disable this option.

Show My Reputation Level


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, I think I got everything patched, updated and repaired.

Any further problems, please post here so I can look into them.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2004)

> *Kaith wrote:* During that time, if you try to access the forums, you may encounter database errors, page not found errors and *other boojims*. Thats normal, and I'll have the bug killer out in full force.



uhh whuzza boojim?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 15, 2004)

With apologies to Lewis Carroll:

"In the midst of the word we were trying to say,
In the midst of our laughter and glee,
We will softly and silently vanish away,
For the Snark was a Boojum, you see."



So, a Snark is a Boojum therefore a Boojum is a Snark.  Its all perfectly clear...provided you view it looking in a mirror while hanging upside down.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 15, 2004)

Well of course, that explains it.  The Snark was a Boojim.  Get it MaCaver?  The Snark, well the Snark was a Boojim.  See?   :lookie:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, umm I guess I would get it if I were a cocaine sniffing pedophile with a penchant for writing bizzare stories about little girls for little girls. 
But I *do* hang upside down occasionally (I'm a caver, okay?)


----------

